# Cat sniffing the dog?



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I am guessing this is a question that does not have a good answer... but sometimes my cat feels the need to sniff my dog. Anyone have any guesses what he's doing this for?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhc4uIF2jf0


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Who knows but it is so cute! I'm sure all of the outdoor smells keep the cat interested.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

VERY cute!! Our cats will sometimes act like that around a certain spot on a bush near us. We figure it smells good/interesting.  They act exactly how your little guy did in the video. I have no idea either, but my guess is Kobi rolled in something good and now he wants to smell it too.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

The funny thing is Kobi NEVER, EVER rolls in anything unless it's the bed  Kobi is a purebred and he KNOWS it lol. He won't sit/lay down on a hard surface unless you put a towel down for him ;D

My best guess is that I washed Kobi's bedding Sunday and now he smells Bounce! Outdoor Fresh! The cat never shows much interest in my laundry though, so I really don't know.

It must be the smell of freedom... the cat is a notorious escape artist and probably just wants to smell the fresh outdoors.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Too funny. Our cat wouldn't care if Sammy was on fire.
But Sam is smelling the cat's bum and licks it's ears clean. Poor cat is sloppy wet by the time Sam finishes. It looks like a daily chore now, Sam is so proud of his work. Prances around with his head held high.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

That is adorable! Jasper doesn't like to sit on cold/hard surfaces. In the house he will back up until his feet hit the carpet, then he'll sit. Outside he will squat with his bum hovering just a hair's breadth off the ground. Getting him to lay down is next to impossible.

I love how interested your cat is. Kobi is so patient! His facial expressions throughout this video are so entertaining!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

You're so lucky. Kian will either chase the cat or she will smack him in the face only if he sniffs her butt...can't say I blame her though.
Thank goodness she has never used her claws on him.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Crazy said:


> You're so lucky. Kian will either chase the cat or she will smack him in the face only if he sniffs her butt...can't say I blame her though.
> Thank goodness she has never used her claws on him.


It took a while to get to this point (got the cat in Spring of 2011 I think), and the dog is still a jerk to the cat a lot. He will charge him if the cat is walking by or into the room and he has a toy he doesn't want to share... as if the cat would want his toys. Kobi was behaving in this video because he was more interested in the food I was eating (and I think clueless as to what the cat was doing).

The cat is however completely declawed... otherwise I'm sure Kobi would be more fearful.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

oh the fun Dog vs Cat relationship. Such a treat to see. My Ruby loves to kiss her cat friends. Unfortunately, the cats don't like it or pretend they don't. My big male cat pretends he doesn't like it but he always is waiting for us at the door every morning after potty with Ruby. I need to get it on video


----------

